# Two projects this week



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Long week. Had a residential job then a commercial job (just the ceiling) that I committed to a long time ago came up. We worked 8-5 at the residential house, then 6-11 at the Bank and on Thursday went to 2AM to finish off. 

Residential is not finished. 

Dulux on bank ceiling. (crap!)

SW ProClassic on residential doors and trim first second floor, BM Collection on third floor
UltraSpec on walls.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I like the spray can of stripper for the hardware. I did not know it was available in a can.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I like the spray can of stripper for the hardware. I did not know it was available in a can.


It kind of nixes the 'eco' part of the stripper. 

Because we wanted to keep the old look of those and not polish or haze them we sprayed that into a cup then use a Q-tip to touch painted areas.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So _what_ was wrong with the door hardware. :jester:

Sweet looking job Paul, and I sure hope you can get some well deserved rest soon!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

cool, sounds fun.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I like how the last picture looks like your trying to drill into the bank vault. :jester:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> I like how the last picture looks like your trying to drill into the bank vault. :jester:



I can't decide whether to get the Enzo or the Aventador.....please help!


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah...that is a tough week. I often have to work doubles to accommodate evening office painting. 

Diversification (is that a word) can be very rewarding and exhausting.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I can't decide whether to get the Enzo or the Aventador.....please help!


Ferrari's are overrated. I would by the Batmobile. Or call VP and roll around in the Mystery Machine. Zoinks!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Ferrari's are overrated. I would by the Batmobile. Or call VP and roll around in the Mystery Machine. Zoinks!



Ya, but their red and shiny....'n stuff.

Speaking of Batmobile...me and my boy are going to a autoshow today where they have three generations of Batmobiles on display from 1966 till the latest one. 

I'll post a pic later.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

sweet looking work!:thumbup:

now get some rest :yes:


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

What is this ? 
It's great to be busy like that . Also I like the stripper in a can ... You also wrap in plastic to avoid evaporation? Nice


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

modernfinish said:


> View attachment 15581
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is Armond, my helper who is sanding the sheen off doors and trim with a Festool DTS400 and a CT26 extractor. 

You can read more about Festool here. http://festoolcanada.com/. 

Short of it, is that product allows you to sand anything from drywall mud to fine finishes indoors without creating airborne dust. 

----

Yes, I wrap in Saran Wrap to avoid drying out. Smart strip is slow acting as you usually have to let it sit overnight.

.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

I've only heard about that festool here on this forum , I'm seriously considering ordering one. Is it really a labor saver? I mean has it paid for itself like let's say , a HVLP


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

modernfinish said:


> I've only heard about that festool here on this forum , I'm seriously considering ordering one. Is it really a labor saver? I mean has it paid for itself like let's say , a HVLP


Yep. I use an ro90 constantly. They are beasts of tools. I am not gentle and no breakdowns yet...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Yep. I use an ro90 constantly. They are beasts of tools. I am not gentle and no breakdowns yet...


I have one that has been worked harder than any other sander I have owned, yet still going strong. I have worked it so hard stripping layers of paint in rotex mode that the thermal protection kicked in and shut it down. Sanded handrails all day yesterday with it too, and just bought a new one for this deck season.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> I am not gentle and no breakdowns yet...


Hear ya. I remember looking at JP's pics of his extractor thinking how clean and pimped it is. Mine is scratched, dirty, paint on it etc.... 

I've worn (ripped) the rubber end hose once.

My velcro on the DTS is worn out on the tip. 

"Festool" is a verb. "I've Festooled the doors".....we use it almost daily. 

.....


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice , where does everyone buy theirs? I went to their website couldn't find a check out page just info on the different heads and tools. Maybe It's just cause my ipad ....I'll check on my desktop


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

modernfinish said:


> I've only heard about that festool here on this forum , I'm seriously considering ordering one. Is it really a labor saver? I mean has it paid for itself like let's say , a HVLP


 Will give you a modernfinish!


----------



## Hoffmann (Apr 19, 2012)

Festool - German quality!!!


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

It's like the BMW of sanders lol


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Hoffmann said:


> Festool - German quality!!!


Coming from a "Hoffmann".


----------



## Hoffmann (Apr 19, 2012)

modernfinish said:


> It's like the BMW of sanders lol


More like the AUDI of Sanders :thumbup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

modernfinish said:


> Nice , where does everyone buy theirs? I went to their website couldn't find a check out page just info on the different heads and tools. Maybe It's just cause my ipad ....I'll check on my desktop



I sent you a PM (personal message) on who you can contact about more information....good luck!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I sent you a PM (personal message) on who you can contact about more information....good luck!


Speaking of which, how come all the Internet providers and stores have the same price EXCEPT for CPO? Maybe I should send VP that question.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Speaking of which, how come all the Internet providers and stores have the same price EXCEPT for CPO? Maybe I should send VP that question.


What is CPO?

Festool is pretty strict on who and for how much their products sell for.

Personally I think that is smart especially now-a-days when people go shopping at the brick and mortar store, then go home and order off of Amazon. Not that I think they were this progressive in their thinking at the time as this is a relatively new trend.


----------



## Hoffmann (Apr 19, 2012)

Paint and Hammer said:


> What is CPO?


www.cpofestool.com
It's a Festool dealer as far as I know!


----------

